# No-Substrate Incubation method...has anyone had success?



## benjamind2010 (Aug 14, 2017)

My female woma is probably gravid. She's looking plump.

A couple of years ago I saw someone demonstrating substrate-less incubation and got curious.

Has anyone had any luck this way? Has anyone had trouble with condensation dripping off the lid of the container and onto the eggs (which risks destroying the eggs) ?

I'm keenly interested in this method, it looks like it would work very well, provided that the condensation is handled properly so no dripping occurs? Does putting tiny holes in the top of the container help to prevent the formation of water droplets?

Any help on this would be appreciated.

Cheers
Ben


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Aug 14, 2017)

Im guessing you mean the over water method?
I have had great success with Carpets but kept away from it with Aspedites to be honest


----------



## Yellowtail (Aug 14, 2017)

I have been incubating all my Carpet eggs over water for the last 5 seasons with 100% success. I leave the eggs as laid in a clump and I find they all hatch within a 24 hour period without any pipping, once one breaks out the others seem to sense it and follow just as they do in the wild.
I have a vent in the lid that I keep closed until late in the process when condensation starts to build and in the last week or so I remove the lid periodically and wipe it. I also put a small hole just above the water level to occasionally vent any heavy gas build up. Not sure if it is necessary but I sterilise the tubs in boiling water first and use boiled water in the tub to minimise fungal problems.
For clutches up to about 18 eggs I use 3.2 litre Sistemer Microwave steamers with the central post removed and they are perfect, just wish they made a larger size. Make sure the grill holes are small enough that hatchlings can't fit through and potentially drown.







I meant to add that using this method has always resulted in eggs hatching right on schedule with big fat healthy active babys as you can see in the photos.


----------

